# Incorrect MAC address FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF in wi-fi adapter



## steven_macneal (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello all.

I have a wi-fi adapter with incorrect MAC address FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF.




Adapter has a *Realtek RTL8188SU* chipset.

Is an any program to flash a new MAC in my adapter?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did this work previously?

Doesn't always mean with all f's that its the mac address. This could be a false detection result or the card is malfunctioning. It can also be the result of a corrupt tcp/ip stack.

Might try this:

How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


----------



## steven_macneal (Jun 20, 2011)

1. The adapter does not work immediately after purchase.
2. I've tried various drivers from the official website Realtek.
3. Another adapter with the _same chipset_ with the same driver has a valid MAC address and works on the same computer!
4. Subj adapter with incorrect MAC works on Linux, if i change the MAC with one simple command (lasts until reboot, so this is software solution, not harware).

So I would like to find a _hardware _solution to the problem. I want to flash the adapter with new MAC. I found a small program to flash, but it was for another Realtek chipset... Need for my chipset...


----------

